# Photoshop and moving to different computer questions



## mfer (Jan 5, 2010)

Guys and Gals-

I have a copy of CS2 on my current computer.  My computer is still good and has a year or two of life left in it.  If I buy the upgrade to CS4 ($199), what happens in two years when I get a new computer?

1. Do I install CS2 (again) on my computer and then use the same upgrade CD to CS4 (again)?
2. Do I just lose my license and have to start over with a CS4 full version (or CS5 by that time)?  That is $$$$$$$$$$!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2010)

mfer said:


> Guys and Gals-
> 
> I have a copy of CS2 on my current computer. My computer is still good and has a year or two of life left in it. If I buy the upgrade to CS4 ($199), what happens in two years when I get a new computer?
> 
> ...


Adobe doesn't punish people for upgrading their computers.

When you get a new computer: John Nack on Adobe: Upgrading Photoshop doesn't require a previous installation

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/search...hannel:n/a&siteSection=products:creativesuite


----------



## itznfb (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure about CS2, but I know CS3 and CS4.... REMEMBER TO DEACTIVATE your current install before installing your new one.

Adobe allows 2 activations per license but if you forget twice then you get to have a fun conversation with an Adobe rep trying to get your license to work again.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 5, 2010)

itznfb said:


> Not sure about CS2, but I know CS3 and CS4.... REMEMBER TO DEACTIVATE your current install before installing your new one.
> 
> Adobe allows 2 activations per license but if you forget twice then you get to have a fun conversation with an Adobe rep trying to get your license to work again.



This began with CS and applies to all CS products. It also applies to the last versions of the older Macromedia products sold before Macromedia was merged into Adobe. It is very important to deactivate the old installation before making a new installation.


----------

